# Cordele Fish Hatchery Quota



## TurkeyH90 (Nov 17, 2015)

Anybody been on this one recently? I've been to Butler 5 times but never any other quota hunts. I heard there are actual blinds instead of just "blind areas" like Butler. I'm really only expecting woodies. Any info on the setup or layout would be appreciated. I'm not expecting a world class hunt. Just hoping to get some woodies.


----------



## flint buck (Nov 19, 2015)

*i was there today*

i went over there today to check it out since I will be hunting there Saturday morning. when will you be hunting there?


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Nov 19, 2015)

Saturday.


----------



## flint buck (Nov 20, 2015)

*cool*

ill see you in the am.


----------



## flint buck (Nov 20, 2015)

*blinds*

there are no blinds over there that I know of but there is plenty of brush to hide in


----------



## Gawoody (Nov 30, 2015)

I got drawn for a youth hunt on 1-2-16 under my little brothers name. I am planning to take him and a friend of his. How have the hunts here went so far this year? Also if anyone could help me out as far as what to expect or bring, it would be a big help. Lil bro is excited and I would like to help set him up on some birds and make the most out of the hunt since it will be dedicated to them shooting only. He doesn't get to travel with me much but has had his fair share of swamp shoots (Woodys). Hopefully he can see something a little different than he's used to or bag a new species. I haven't ever heard much about this place and not sure what to expect. I also don't know much ab how these work (first quota hunt). Any contact info, time to show up, I.D. to bring since he has no Drivers license yet(13yo)? Any help appreciated!


----------

